# Looking for players/group in Bergen County



## Finger Steeple (Apr 24, 2007)

Greetings,

I am a '30 something' gamer looking for a group of mature, d20 players in the Bergen County area to play with (or judge if need be).  I am pretty well versed in various campaign settings (WOTC based or independent) and flexible in regards to a weekly or monthly gaming schedule.

Please feel free to contact me at jcirillo@lcmarketing.net


----------



## Wystan (Apr 25, 2007)

Never Mind


----------

